# Where to get fade out spray aerosol



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Im looking for some fade out spray for a repair i want to do on my car. Everyone i have asked says it needs atleast the whole panel done and thats a couple hundred quid. So before doing that I want to give it a shot myself as im pretty decent with cans but need the fadeout spray to make this work.

Im looking for the Upol system 20 fade out spray or something similiar. Thanks.


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

if you do it yourself it will cost more to do if it goes wrong .


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

ebay ?


----------



## Tiggs (Feb 28, 2007)

http://www.alloypaints.com/mipa-fade-out-thinners-400ml-464-p.asp


----------



## Rogc (Feb 28, 2011)

Can you post a picture of the repair area.
If its a small area on a panel and you can get a perfect paint match spray can, try spraying through a 1.5" hole on a piece of card held between 4 to 6" from the panel. Start and stop on the card.
If your using a spray gun and its a metallic you can blend in by gradually mixing the paint with laquer. To cover the repair 100% paint thinned appropriately, then spray with 50 paint 50 laquer 3 to 6" after repair area, then 25 paint 75 laquer. As long as you spray the entire repair area and the fade out area you can use this technique to disguise repairs. The paint shade side by side can be very noticeable but faded in this manner is near impossible to see.
HTH


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Rogc said:


> Can you post a picture of the repair area.
> If its a small area on a panel and you can get a perfect paint match spray can, try spraying through a 1.5" hole on a piece of card held between 4 to 6" from the panel. Start and stop on the card.
> If your using a spray gun and its a metallic you can blend in by gradually mixing the paint with laquer. To cover the repair 100% paint thinned appropriately, then spray with 50 paint 50 laquer 3 to 6" after repair area, then 25 paint 75 laquer. As long as you spray the entire repair area and the fade out area you can use this technique to disguise repairs. The paint shade side by side can be very noticeable but faded in this manner is near impossible to see.
> HTH


Never seen this method before ?

paint mixed with clear would make the flake float in clear ?

do you mean dilute with clear base/binder ...or normally done with thinners...then clear the full area ?

Tommy


----------



## Hughie (Aug 11, 2009)

me too, I got mine off ebay - briliant little trick to feather the edges..

Hughie


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2014)

What does fade out spray do chaps?


----------



## Graeme1 (Dec 9, 2006)

Blends new lacquer in with old. It's basically a thinner and lacquer mix that bits into both. 

You can use thinners into your lacquer through a gun.


----------

